# He cheated with his child's mother...should I leave???



## Searchingforpeace (May 24, 2013)

I have been married to my husband for 6 years, separated for 8 months and have filed for divorce. Out of our entire marriage he has work 30% of the time so I have carried most of the load. He has an 8 year old daughter and 2 years ago cheated on me with her mother and she became pregnant. I have been shown a test from her saying the child is his and one from him saying the child is not his. He said it was only that 1 time during our marriage and a few times while we were dating. Her story is that is has been constant. Because of his lack of work I have had to bail him out of jail twice because he couldn't pay child support. Recently my tax refund was taken and given to her to pay his back child support and he has had my bank account garnished by creditors. On top of everything he is a pathological liar. He says he only lies when he is caught in a situation. To try to even out things he is a great father to our son and says that he is really sorry and really wants to make things work and I want to believe him. I have sacrificed so much for this man and really loved him in spite of everything but I think I deserve someone who will sacrifice for me and love me the same. It is evident that I should leave but I don't hate him. He has a way of making people feel sorry and bad for him because he is a quiet person. I question everything he says and will never know if he or his child's mother is telling the truth. Should I continue with my divorce??? Please help


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Would h3ll yes be too strong?

This guy has been unfaithful, he's lied and lied, he's leeched off of you, and he got her pregnant, which really didn't very likely happen after just one time as the timing would have had to be perfect.

This guy has already cost you tremendous grief, staying with him is a guarantee of more and worse.

Stick to the divorce and upgrade to a much better msn who will be true and faithful, and have a job!


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Continue with the divorce. What incentive do you have to stay married to him (other than love)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Searchingforpeace (May 24, 2013)

@HappyKaty the only incentive I have is that I still care for him and I believe family is important.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Searchingforpeace said:


> I believe family is important.


He obviously doesn't share your belief.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't walk away.

Run away.

He has proven she will never be out of his system.

And, she's opened her legs for him yet again.

Lather - rinse - repeat


----------

